# Lumber gloat? Need help identifying.



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I got this unfinished lumber at the airport. This is my 3rd load although the previous two were smaller and I built my shelves with it. It must be used as dunnage because it has no nail holes. Also the last picture has a stencil to return to Frankfurt. (I saved it from the dumpster). The two slabs of particle board are almost 2 inches thick.

It is pretty straight but with some cracks. Not a lot of knots. I'm not a wood guy but a traveling salesman told me it was Yellow Pine. I don't know. Anyone know what it might be and what I should do with it? My guess is that it did actually come from Germany. Not that that means anything, just would need to be an indigenous tree.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pine is most commonly used for rough construction such as shipping containers or framing a house. This is a softwood and as such not great for building furniture or other projects meant to last. However, since it is free and in good shape I would use this to build prototypes of your projects, such as a table. This will allow you to practice the cuts, joints and assembly skills and see just how everything works before commiting to more expensive hardwood that is meant to last. I build some kids items from pine, just know it is subject to dents and dings. Free is good!


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help. You're response brings up a question I have wondered for a long time. If pine is a cheap wood that isn't as durable, why do high end shops pay big bucks for antique reclaimed pine? I could understand spending a bundle on a large slab of heart pine like I saw at a woodworking show, but why for a 1 inch thick piece.

Norm built a cabinet from reclaimed pine on the NYW and made a big production out of preparing it for use.

I don't know about the 2x?" pieces, but I am going to use some 4x4 material for a mailbox post. I know it won't last forever, but it will allow me to try some idea's for free. I want to incorporate some metalwork into it and like you said, the practice would be good. The metalwork could always be transfered to a proper piece of lumber when it rots away.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks like it could be Pinus Radiata (aka Monterey Pine). It's plentiful around the world and used a lot for house framing here in NZ and in Oz (free of knots & treated) with the rougher stuff (usually untreated) used for packing & crating. The last pic of course is particle board.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi petersenj20

" why do high end shops pay big bucks for antique reclaimed pine?" it's called "Old Growth" pine ,that's to say the tree rings very tight to each other,,,and we have cut down all the good/big trees..  they are now pulling old trees out of some of the lakes,,that have been under water for a 100 years or more...big bucks....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reclaimed_lumber
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=old+pine&fulltext=Search

=========



petersenj20 said:


> Thanks for the help. You're response brings up a question I have wondered for a long time. If pine is a cheap wood that isn't as durable, why do high end shops pay big bucks for antique reclaimed pine? I could understand spending a bundle on a large slab of heart pine like I saw at a woodworking show, but why for a 1 inch thick piece.
> 
> Norm built a cabinet from reclaimed pine on the NYW and made a big production out of preparing it for use.
> 
> I don't know about the 2x?" pieces, but I am going to use some 4x4 material for a mailbox post. I know it won't last forever, but it will allow me to try some idea's for free. I want to incorporate some metalwork into it and like you said, the practice would be good. The metalwork could always be transfered to a proper piece of lumber when it rots away.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While pine is a softwood it is still a nicely grained wood and easy to work with. The large diameter "Old growth" trees are now few and far between. The tighter the growth rings the more stabil the wood.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I can understand that reasoning. I have seen specials on Discovery where they fish for logs and make veneer for astonishing prices. I would personally rather spend that much on a truly special piece of wood with a pretty grain like birds eye or curly or maybe something exotic. That is subjective though.


----------

